# What budget convertible?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

OK, here's my dilemma..

As some of you know, I have had 3 TTs in the last 18 months.. at the moment due to new house I am driving a lovely 'M' plate Rover 620 Â :'(

However, it's now time for me to smarten my act up, seeing as how her indoors has got herself that shiny new BMW 330 ci Cab.

BUT, I am on a budget here, I have just started a new company and am restricted to about 15K. I am 6'3" so I am ruled out of the MX5 type motor, so far I have looked at a Alfa Spyder, Saab 9-3 cab, Lotus Elan/Elise, Volvo C70 cab..

Anyone here had one of the above or could suggest another alternative?

btw, can't have a LHD TTR before anyone here suggests it - as gf won't drive LHD..

OR, can anyone give me some figures for leasing etc on a new car, average price to pay for doing 15, 000 miles a year on a car worth about 25K?

Thanks for your help as always..

Mart.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

MR2

i was most impressed when drove one, loads more fun that the TT and miles better than the MX5, pretty roomy (for driving anyway) the luggage space is abysmal though!

depends if you are buting it for the fun or the pose  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm.. can't say I am fussed about the styling tbh..

It is a fun car however, to pose when I turn up to the business meetings.. my business partner is getting a freelander for putting all the gear in [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Are you looking for a private or Co. lease ( vat back ) My Co. gave me a budjet to stick to and free choice of car. ;D
Got a 225c last July for 400 plus vat based 15k p/a on 3 + 33 and was told I could have the roadster for the same price. 

Had a long wait for delivery, was told 8 - 10 weeks and it turned into 20 :'( But the lease company left my old car (scooby Turbo) with me without charging for the 2 months that the old lease had ended. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you haven't already tried an Alfa, I would probably rule it out. I couldn't drive one and I'm only six foot tall. My head was in the roof lining and I couldn't see because of the top of the windscreen.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm.. kinda what I thought... I am leaning towards the Saab tbh.. the HOT Aero doesn't half shift!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Although maybe I have a four-foot long body and two-foot long legs. ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Although maybe I have a four-foot long body and two-foot long legs. Â ;D


Hey Kell,

I didn't realise you'd met Mart, you two must have been separated at birth! LOL ;D  : 

Mart you missed off 'Chimera' dearest.....you know I you want one :-*

pj


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm 6 ft and drove a spider for a couple of years without my head ever touching the roof. Maybe I have 4ft legs and a 2 ft body?? ;D

Loved the car when I got it but think they are showing their age now. Terrible scuttle shake on rough surfaces. I always felt that they looked so much faster than they were, and it was always embarassing to get blown in to the weeds by a hot hatch (or even luke warm ones). Still a great looking car though!!

I am also driving a Rover 620SI whilst I am waiting for my company car to arrive.....you have my DEEPEST sympathies and I urge you to act quickly before you begin to think that seasickness is a normal part of driving!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It was the car we looked at before getting our TT and I have to agree with the Antwerp fella - it was painfully slow.

We were trading in our Golf GTi T and the Alfa was slower. Not what you want from a sports car...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm.. Saab is defo looking like the strongest contender then.. I know a lady in a TT that got blown away by a 9-3 Aero, so power isn't a problem there 

It wouldn't happen to her if I bought her
myself a Chimera though would it Â ;D

I went to have a look yesterday at a whole bunch of new cars, the Saab is nice. However, I have to say that for interior, the car I was most impressed with was an Alfa 147 2.0 Veloce.. it was stunning, very solid feeling, great black leather and a really nice cockpit.. but I am under strict instructions that I have to buy a convertible!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Or an Alfa 147 and a tin opener.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

last week i was driving behind a FIAT PUNTO convertible. Isnt that a budget one?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> btw, can't have a LHD TTR before anyone here suggests it - as gf won't drive LHD..


Has the G/F tried LHD?

My missus said no way would she drive LHD, so I told her to try it and be honest.

She loved it and I now have LHD ;D ;D


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

MR2 - great fun - just what a sportcar should be.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

MR2 is a great looknig car, wife loves them too. But with foot on the go pedal I couldn't even close the door - knee gets jammed between steering wheel and door handle. Which is a bugger as they represent good value to my mind. Short arse car designers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Get a LHD TTR and tell PJ to fuck off and drive her PanzerWagon instead........

(just my humble opinion)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Get a LHD TTR and tell PJ to fuck off and drive her PanzerWagon instead........


ROFLMFAO!!!

:'( seriously mate, you tell her......


----------

